# Flu Shot



## Melissa907

For people with Hashimoto's disease, should we get the flu shot?
Has anyone gotten it? Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## desrtbloom

I got it over a month ago. I didn't have any problem. My doctor recommended it.


----------



## Guest

My doctor also recommended I get one. I got mine back in August and had no problem with it.


----------



## daisydaisy

personally i am very sensitive to medications in general etc because my body is always in stress mode due to the hashi's. Extra hard on our immune system. Seeing as we have hashi's and our bodies are overreacting my best guess would be that I would overreact to the shot and become hyper sensitive to any reactions. I am not taking it. Its all theory as my ph'd biology professor mentioned years ago. There is not actual scientific proof that shots work. Its up to you of course. I do know that the shots are grown in eggs so if you sensitive to eggs as well you can't have the shot.


----------



## lainey

Keep in mind that the flu can be a very serious illness for some people, especially those with underlying conditions. About 35,000 people in the United States die annually of complications from the flu.

Many people with thyroid disease find that when they do get sick with an illness such as the flu, they are more sick and for a longer period of time than prior to developing a thyroid problem.

I get the flu shot every year. In my mind, the benefits of avoiding the flu outweigh the potential risks of the shot.


----------



## Shiraz

As recommended by my doctor, I get the flu shot every year and have had no problems at all in the 15 years I have been doing so.

I heartily agree with lainey that the benefits of having the flu shot far outweigh any possible risk.


----------



## usmc4myson

I personally do not take the flu shot anymore. The last time I did, my gums felt swollen and raw, and I had a metallic taste in my mouth for a few days. I am also allergic to the contrast dye in CT scans and sulfa drugs. When I accidentally eat something with a lot of msg, I have a horrible irritable bowel reaction. Not this past July 4th, but the previous year, I came down with the swine flu. It was bad, but thankfully I recovered fully. You just have to kind of go with your gut. Anaphylactic reactions are weird. One time you react mildly, and the next time, boom, anaphylaxsis! 
Everyone is different. Most people are fine with the flu shot. A small number are not.


----------



## peaches

I share alot of the same symptoms that Daisy does and I get the flu shot every year. Last year I got the one with the H1N1 in it and did ok. I did get sick with what I don't know earlier this year (this summer) and thought I was going to die (too much puking). I don't even want to know how I would feel getting the flu. Anything I can do to avoid it I will.


----------



## daisydaisy

Thats weird Peaches because I got these episodes of nonstop puking as well.. NOt sure what it was from. I thought the summer flu as well? Hasn't happened since as long as I am really careful about what I eat...and my blood sugar levels.


----------

